# pictures as requested



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

well i hope you like this pics, the camera i used was my little sisters ...it sucks compared to the last camera i used. hope everyone likes them

well i guess i will start with my ball python, this is its home







here are some pictures of it





























now on to my corn snake, its home







some pics






















my bearded dragon




































this tank is getting all setup for an asian green vine snake








this is my new tank i got for christmas















here are my red eared sliders




































and here is wat brought most of us together on this web site















well i hope you all enjoy looking at my collection, happy new year

dark FrOsT

ps. my piranha tank water isnt green it looks that way cause of the color of my wall


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

nice collection DF, i also had a corn snake back a few years ago.


----------



## QWERTY1830 (Jul 26, 2006)

Nice


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

thanks glad you guys like them so far


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

I like those climbing ladders you have for your snakes. I've never seen something like that used before. Pretty cool.

Also love the pic of the beardie hiding in the log. That's classic.


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

lol ya my dragon was hiding / sleeping there last night and when i went to turn his lights on he was still under there so i took a pic. its his new favorite spot









i made those ladders out of dowel wood ... it costs under 10 bucks and is super easy.


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

nice snakes....ur tanks look awesome too


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

nice snakes....ur tanks look awesome too


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

nice snakes....ur tanks look awesome too


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

thanks for the positive feedback


----------



## ripped2shreds (Apr 20, 2006)

Fantastic pics and collection! I am jealous. Ur snakes have wonderful coloring.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Nice Collection u have there


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

thank you for all your kind comments so far


----------



## skool_uo (Jul 28, 2006)

rock on man! everything looks freakin sweet. im diggin the pic of the beardie where it looks like he is too fat to fit through his log


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

That's a sweet collection you have







I've seen those climbing ladders before but they used pvc instead of wood dowels.


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

he loves his log

i kinda like like the idea of pvc cause then water would never be an issue


----------



## LouDiB (May 22, 2006)

Awesome setup for the dragon...He looks very healthy...do you feed him pinkies at all?


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

no i thought about it. his diet consists of crickets, and a daily offering lettece mixed with a fruit ... starberries are a favorite watever is on sale at the store


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Mine loves pinkies and realistically I should try and feed him more. My guy is horribly undersized for his age - but that's because he's a runt that nearly died of impaction. He's a rescue that I took in about a year and a half ago. Realistically he should be about twice his size. But he's healthy enough. Gets crickets three to four times a week, daily offerings of greens, fruits twice a week with his greens, and silkworms whenever the store has them in. I give him a pinkie once in a blue moon when the thought comes to mind or I don't have time to run out and grab crickets.


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

do u think mine looks big enough to eat a pinkie and how often should i give him one?


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Yours is DEFINITELY big enough to eat a pinkie. No issues there in the least. Try one, see if he eats it. If he does, good. I'm not sure how often is recommended... Like I said, I don't do it with any regularity. But I would think feeding it too often is not a good thing.


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

cool thanks ill look into the amounts of times i should feed it a pinkie


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

that a nice new tank you got.....what going in that?


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

thinking a pair of hognose's or hold off for about 6 more months and get a pair of rattlesnakes


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

dark FrOsT said:


> thinking a pair of hognose's or hold off for about 6 more months and get a pair of *rattlesnakes*


rattlesnakes.....







......i hope you now what your doing


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

thats where my mentor comes into play, i have to wait till i get the green light from him and that might be more the 6 months ... but it will be worth the wait, i have already learned so much


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

I would never keep more than one snake per enclosure, personally. There's just no good reason to, to be honest, except when breeding and that's only a temporary situation.

Also. Keeping two hots in the same enclosure is asking for trouble. Especially if they're your first ones Harder to keep track of where they are, etc.

Glad to see you're doing training with an experienced individual before rushing out and getting something though.


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

ya im glad this guy us going to basiclly show me the ropes (per say) he did it for a friend of mine way back when (actually still does) so its cool that hes going to teach me as well.

as for keep snakes together i have heard both sides of the story ill ask my mentor saturday when i see him. i also heard if you keep 2 males together and then when its time to breed them, theres a better chance of it happening because they will want to compete for the mate.

thats what i just heard, i think it would be cool to have the two in together but you make an excellent point it most likely wont happen not to mention im ways away from it


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

There are tons of reasons not to keep two snakes together...

-disease: if one gets sick they both do, not knowing which one got sick first, etc.
-feeding: absolutely have to feed out of the enclosure, prey scent on one snake could trigger the other to eat it, etc.
-cannibalism in certain species.
-cage size.

I've just never seen a good reason to keep them together save for some species of juvenile garter snakes. (The ones NOT prone to cannibalism.) As they spend some time together when young if I remember correctly...

Otherwise it's more of a 'well nothing bad has happened yet' scenario. And in the end that just doesn't cut it with me.


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

good points ... i didnt think of the scent one, i thought more of cannibalism and ya i dont think ill do that ne more (i havent yet, like in the future)

thanks
mettle


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

very nice collection you got there









that beardie trying to hide under that little log is hallarious. You should get him a bigger one if he really likes it under there. I would leave the small one too though, just in case the goofball likes it small like that.


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

an bigger hide box is on my list of wat to buy. he also likes to sleep under his climb rock.


----------

